# confusing choices for products... HELP!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

:ear:
Pure Paws, Coat Handler, EZ groom, Tropiclean, Biogroom ... which of these is coconut oil based and which do YOU use and why??
Trying to make some informed choices on bath supplies. I tried the CC Spectrum 10 line and it matted Tillie horribly, so that one is OUT, although I AM using the shampoo (diluted) for now and we are doing okay with that for now ...
I have a coupon code for Cherrybrook and want to cash it in! LOL

thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> :ear:
> Pure Paws, Coat Handler, EZ groom, Tropiclean, Biogroom ... which of these is coconut oil based and which do YOU use and why??
> Trying to make some informed choices on bath supplies. I tried the CC Spectrum 10 line and it matted Tillie horribly, so that one is OUT, although I AM using the shampoo (diluted) for now and we are doing okay with that for now ...
> I have a coupon code for Cherrybrook and want to cash it in! LOL
> ...


 I feel exactly the same way you do. I have decided to ether buy the coat handlers or the bio groom maybe you buy one and I buy the other and we can divide it up and see which one works the best.
There is a woman in my class that buys everything and has a closet of shampoo and conditioner. I asked if she had something with the cocanut oil well she brought this huge bottle of something called summerwinds protect a coat. I spent way more than I wanted too $20.00 and all I use is a tiny bit with water it will last me years! It doesn't have cocanut oil it has mineral oil.
I hope I didn't just waste $20. What is funny I buy suave for my hair I let it air dry and it is in great condition! I say use your cupon!
I did the same with the CC and liked it better watered down.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

The EX Groom has coconut in it.

http://www.k9groomingsupplies.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=35

Black and White.

the most advanced formulation in shampoo technology. It uses coconut based cleansing agents to effectively remove oil based soil. Removes stains caused by urine, grass, blood, saliva and other organic soil. This shampoo, enhanced with optical brighteners result in brighter whites and more defined markings.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I have been using Pure Paws on Lizzie and like it well enough. I have the Ultra Reconstructive Shampoo and Ultra Moisturizing Conditioner. I also have their Ultra Silk Cream that you can add to the diluted conditioner or I have used it on it's own. I decided to try Isle of Dog and do not like it as well. I got the No 10 shampoo and No 51 heavy management conditioner. She smells nice and fresh, but her hair gets knotty quicker. I also have the Tropiclean that I used when she was a puppy. That has been her butt bath shampoo (which since she has been on her new diet she has not had ANY). Maybe I will give that a try again at her next bath. It is available at the local pet store.


I know that doesn't answer your question, but I think I will stick with the Pure Paws or maybe try BioGroom.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

is the Pure Paws coconut based??
I sure wish these companies would put ingredients on thier products like human products! I have to be careful that there is no soy, oatmeal, etc in the products and that's a LITTLE bit hard when they don't have ingredient lists! LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BioGroom products are coconut oil based. That's what I use on Kodi.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Karen I will look into those!!


----------

